# Got my S.A. Trophys



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

This morning a big large vehicle with a big crate full of 7 shoulder mount arrived my home. He came from Denmark where the container ship from Durban anchored.



















In the moment if I saw this big crate, a litte pice of me was growing 



















I was very impatiently and curious to open the crate.:tongue:
The first what I saw was this Ostrich.










The other new frinds of me from S.A. can`t await to come in my warm living room:wink:



















After a forenoon full of drilling and screwing all my new mates from S.A. found a place on my wall.

My mate from 2002 a Blue Wildebeest










My mate from 2003 a Red Hartebeest


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And here the rest of the S.A. gang ( on top left and right the Impalas from last summer )



















The Ostrich is a bit belonging to oneself, he brought his own shoes along.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

They all look great!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Great animals Frank.

The impala on the left. Was his horns like that?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Great animals Frank.
> 
> The impala on the left. Was his horns like that?


Yes, this is a abnormal Impala.
I tried to huntet him two years in a row, in the first year ( 2007 ) a group of Baboons in the mountain in my back side betrayed me in the moment if I pulled my bow. But last year one week after our bowhunting convention at Baobab I had more luck and was able to shoot him.
This is a very special trophy for me.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Frank. One word awesome. 

I am very glad for you that they arrived. I know how you were waiting for them. Is the Impala on the right the Baobab one.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Frank. One word awesome.
> 
> I am very glad for you that they arrived. I know how you were waiting for them. Is the Impala on the right the Baobab one.


Yes Bossie, this is the one from Baobab. He looks very very nice, even the blood vessels on the nose build the taxidermy. I must say, Buck`n Bass Taxidermy is a very good choice.


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

Outstanding animals! I saw the pics on the German forum the other day but couldn't understand it! imagine that.:wink:

You must have a large taxidermy and freight bill but you have a lifetime of great memories.

I looked for some of your trophy bull mice on your trophy wall but didn't see any I guess you have a special wall for them.

Are all of your mounts archery kills?



Mark


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Mark,

nice to here from you again !
Yes, all this animals are taken with bow and arrow ( I have no licence here in Europe to hunt with a rifle ) and in S.A. or Namibia I hunted only with a bow. Bow hunting and archery is my elixir of life.
The cost of the transfer per container ship was unexpectedly auspiciously ( 900 € = 1.160 $ ) this is much cheaper than a air transportation.
My European trophys are in another room, but I have no tropy from a record bull mice:wink: There are only one moufflon, a fox, a big boar, a squirrel, 6 European mounts of deers and around 5 skins of common size boars.


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

Wow! all archery, that makes them even more special. Very impressive my friend. I looked at your webpage, I had no idea you are such an accomplished archer:hail::hail::hail: 




Mark


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Great trophies Frank. It is good to see that the "South African Corner" in Germany is growing nicely.

Well done!


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

*You might need to build another room...*

Hi Frank

All the trophies on your wall are looking great! Remember to keep some space for your 50"+ kudu that you still need to shoot here in SA.

Congratulations once again!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ruhan said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> All the trophies on your wall are looking great! Remember to keep some space for your 50"+ kudu that you still need to shoot here in SA.
> 
> Congratulations once again!


Hi Ruhan, nice to meet you here back again !!:thumbs_up

In another room I have more space for more S.A. successes:wink:
But I gues I must change my wife before I start my next hunt.:zip:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Frank's trophies*

Great stuff bud!!!!
Philip


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Yes Bossie, this is the one from Baobab. He looks very very nice, even the blood vessels on the nose build the taxidermy. I must say, Buck`n Bass Taxidermy is a very good choice.


I am very impressed with there work Frank. I will consider sending some of my stuff there in future.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> I am very impressed with there work Frank. I will consider sending some of my stuff there in future.


Saturday morning the other Frank ( Nimrod 100 ) will visit me and take some pictures with a better camera from my trophys. If you want, I can show the pictures with more details from the trophys here. So you can see the very good job from Buck`n Bass. For contact them you can send a mail at this address : 
Email: [email protected] / Tel: 021 972-1441 / Fax: 021 972-1440 / Web page: www.bucknbass.co.za
You must speak with Nicole or Olivia. The prizes and quality is very good :thumbs_up


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice Frank,

Glad to see your friends arrived safe & sound.:darkbeer:
I know Nicole & Olivia very well. Great people!:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> Nice Frank,
> 
> Glad to see your friends arrived safe & sound.:darkbeer:
> I know Nicole & Olivia very well. Great people!:wink:


Craig, I am very very pleasant happy with the work of Buck`n Bass, more and more often I see some nice details by the animals.
I hope I can organize some new clients for them. Here in Germany I think 3 hunter will use her service after the hunt this year.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here some pictures more in much better quality. So everybody can see the good work from Buck`n Bass.
Frank ( Nimrod 100 ) was with his camera equipment here at Saturday and take this pictures.
Now I have 24 m² of Afrika in my living room and the hunt at some animals is finished :wink:

First the Nyala :





































The Ostrich :














































The Impala harvested at Baobab :










The abnormal Impala from last August :



















The Blessbuck :



















Now some animals taken by other Taxidermy :

A Bontebock :



















My first Black Wildebeest hunted by walk and stalking ( 60 yard distance by shooting ) .










A nice old Red Hartebeest :










Warthog and Springbock was taken in Namibia :


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

Great looking Trophies Frank! congrats!


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Very nice trophys Frank
I hope we see you soon, so you can put more trophys on the wall

Groete
Stefan


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

Long time no type!

Congrats Frank,

I am still waiting for mine to get off the boat. I will be planning carefully as I only have one room to work with at the house. You have a lot to be proud about. Taking a wildebeest by spot and stalk is no easy thing to do. I tried it several times with impala until I finally got one.

Cheers Again,

Matt


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

AKMATT said:


> Long time no type!
> 
> Congrats Frank,
> 
> ...


Thank you Matt,

I am still waiting for my dream Kudu since 9 years, but I have time enough to wait another period of 9 years. I am sure my moment will come. In the past I had luck for my kitchen Kudus but the right one for my wall is anywhere out in the bush:wink:
You Blue Wildebeest is also waiting for a meeting with you.

Warm regards to Anchorage

Frank


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

Frank,

I bet on the other forums they would not even have a clue as to how hard it is to spot and stalk an animal in Africa. How many Wildebeest were around when you shot yours? He appears to have nice bosses and is a mature animal. Everytime I have seen them they are in a herd or one of the first in a herd to show themselves. They frequently face towards me and present no shot worth taking.

How big is your Nyala? He looks like a good one and how far away was he when you shot him? Did you take him from a blind? Also, did you have a chance to interact with our relatives the baboons? They are nasty and destructive little creatures!

When you go back to get your big Kudu you should try to hunt where I did at OneOnOne Safaris. The vegetation and topography allow the kudu to get really big and there is little pressure at this time since they are just building up their clientel. 

The thing that helped me most was having Anton Le Roux in the blind with me to tell me whether I was looking at a big one or an average one. They all looked big to me a I was not accustomed to african game animals.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

AKMATT said:


> Frank,
> 
> I bet on the other forums they would not even have a clue as to how hard it is to spot and stalk an animal in Africa. How many Wildebeest were around when you shot yours? He appears to have nice bosses and is a mature animal. Everytime I have seen them they are in a herd or one of the first in a herd to show themselves. They frequently face towards me and present no shot worth taking.
> 
> ...


Matt, you are 100% right, it is not easy to walk and stalk a Blue Wildebeest. The herd was around 10 animals, they lay at midday in the sun on open field. I crawled behind the last busch between me and the group, take the distance with my rangefinder and decided to do this risk shoot ( this was in my best competition time and I was world, european and german champion at this time ) my hunting pressure was also enormous after 2 weeks walk and stalk without success. I aimed behind the bush at 63 yard and moved the one sidestep out of coverage. The first one to me jumped up like all the others and I released my arrow. At present with more experience I would never do so a shoot again.

I have no clue how big is the Nyala, but will do tomorrow a measurement. The tips of the horns are around 2 inches white, this was what I saw if the Nyala came into the water pont. I was in a blind and shoot him at maybe 23 to 25 yard. I have this shoot on video and he was down after around 35 yard also in sight of my camera.
Baboons, blue ballas monkeys and birds are every time a problem by hunting, but this makes the hunt interestingly.


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

Those look fantastic....can't wait for the day, when I get to hunt in South Africa.


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

The Vervet Moneys...AKA Blue Ballas Monkeys. Yes, they are a trip and so are the Gray Lories, go away birds. If I had a choice, I would take a few days out of my life to put the kabash on several Baboons. I did have a run in with a vervet monkey as I was prepared and at full draw when he came in to water. Big Mistake! He paid dearly and was gone forever 10 seconds later.

I took a wildebeest, and the shot I took was one I could make but a high risk shot at a very bad angle. If it was not for the height of the blind, it would have been impossible. So I spined him after the sun went down and had to wait until morning to finish him off. He had 2 bulls on his left, three bulls on his right and on broadside in front of him. It was like timing a watch! I felt very bad about it and was in a rush to give him the coup de grace in the morning. My PH and I both knew that there was no where for him to go but still felt a huge burden lifted when we found him in the morning and put him down for good. We both slept maybe 2 hours that night.

Cheers and congrats again my friend.

Matt


----------



## wh1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful trophies nicely displayed.
My wife and I are planning a hunt in either Namibia or South Africa this year so these pics are inspiring. I particularly like the nyala mount. very nicely done.


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

very nice! Congrats on some fine trophies! I cant wait til mine get home in May.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

zx190 said:


> very nice! Congrats on some fine trophies! I cant wait til mine get home in May.


Please let us see some pictures of you trophys if they arrive.


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> Please let us see some pictures of you trophys *if* they arrive.


IF??? Now you got me worried!!  Do you know something I should know???

I spoke with Thea at Zululand Taxidermy and my mounts should be shipped off by the end of May! I cant wait. My impala is going to look great next to my corsican ram I shot in 2007!

View attachment 566417


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry for my bad english ZX190, I would mean " when they arrive ".:embara:

You trophy pictures looks great, my congratulation. Also the corsican ram is very beautiful, this is a good trophy next to my mouflon.
Where can I hunt this species in Texas, and what is the trophy fees?


----------

